# Are vitamins supposed to...



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

Are the droplet vitamins supposed to discolor the water a lot? I added the correct amount in my dove's water but it's like... a pale gatorade yellow....


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Depends on the vitamin mix. Mine will also turn the water yelloish. It also stained my plastic water jug.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes they do tend to color the water.


----------



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright thanks  mine's "Vita-sol" by Ecotrition


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you've ever taken B-complex vitamins yourself....you'll know just how bright yellow they can turn things....LOL


----------

